# Windows Server 2008 R2 - DNS Domain Controller



## webmaster4377 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi, 

I recently installed server and I am really stuck at adding client computers to the domain. 

DNS is all set it recognises the domain and asks for the admin details and then says the domain cannot be contacted.


Many thanks in advance,


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

The computers need to be on the same network and their network settings pointing to your DNS server. I would recommend also setting up a DHCP server on your DC to hand out the correct info to clients. If you do this you need to disable DHCP on your router.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

If you're using the DNS on the server you'll need to have the stations point to that server for DNS. Set a static DNS on each of the stations you're trying to add to the domain. I'd also set a static ip on the server itself. That should let you attach.


----------

